# Achilles vs. Lu Bu



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the most Legendary Warriors of Ancient Greese, single handedly taking the beach of Troy, and defeating the Trojan hero Hector. And fought in one of the most Legendary Wars in Greek History, The Trojan War. Achilles vs. One of the most Legendary Warriors of Ancient China, single handedly defeating 10,000 soldiers, and facing off against The King of Shu, Liu Bei and his two Sworn brothers, Guan Yu and Zhang Fei, to a stand still. And fought in one of the most pivitol era's in Chinese History, The Three Kingdoms Era. Lu Bu

Who wins in the Legendary Face off between the East and the West.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Bu in his most powerful form would definatly win but man what a fight this would be.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Achilles is invulnerable everywhere except his heel.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 3, 2008)

This fight would be fuckin amazing. I don't even care who wins, just that theyd be fighting each other.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2008)

Both were revered as the most powerful warriors of their time. I've always thought this would be an epic match up.


----------



## Hale (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got to go with Lu Bu the guy was insane


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 3, 2008)

i never understood why achilles didn't just wear some special boots, or one boot really. but of course, he had to die, since he chose death & fame & whatnot.

anyway, i'd say achilles would win


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats funny is that. In the original tales of Achilles he wasn't even invulnerable. He was just extremely skilled. Tales about his heel didn't appear until the first century BC


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2008)

Lu Bu was considered a competent general and a good martial artist in his time, but to call him the strongest warrior is a stretch. I believe others, especially Guan Yu, may more rightfully hold that title.

Regardless, Lu Bu is a master of multiple fighting arts. It's not as well portrayed in the games, but he's an even better archer than he is a sword and halberd fighter. If we assume he comes armed with his bow and his trusty steed Red Hare, he may be able to take out Achille's Heel at a distance.

Achilles, of course, was also an archer, being a complete warrior. In both Greek and Chinese societies, it was pretty much required that one be competent with ranged weapons. Achilles would be no exception. I imagine he could throw spears and shoot arrows with proficiency. 

 The biggest blow against Lu Bu is that he's just a man while Achilles is an exceptional man with superhuman strength and one small weakness.

Achilles more than likely takes this due to near invulnerability. In the off chance Lu Bu knows about the heel and snipes it from a distance, he takes it. 

 In a stand up fight, he's just no match.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Lu Bu faced off with Guan Yu, Zhang Fei, and Liu Bei simulatneously to a sand still for hours. All the great lords Yuan Shao, Dong Zhou, Cao Cao, Liu Bei, and Sun Jian, recognized him as the strongest warrior of the Era


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay...

 Do you have any arguments against the other points I made?

 I've read the books, by the way. I consider him a poorer warrior than Guan Yu simply because he got himself killed very early in the book and he had a weak character. Strong body but weak morals.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 4, 2008)

this is a lame matchup

you are pitting a real like based warrior vs a demigod..


gee, i wonder who wins..

anyway, achilles rapes lu bu into oblivion


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2008)

He was surrounded by Liu Bei and Cao Caos forces. And was snitched out by Liu Bei.

And in the original legends Achilles was only a greatly skilled warrior. Nothing about divine ability was mention in the Iliad


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 4, 2008)

"He was surrounded by Liu Bei and Cao Caos forces. And was snitched out by Liu Bei."

and? he is a stupid general. cocky one i might add. :|

i would have tadakatsu honda as my leader over lu bu anyday.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Tadakatsu Honda was an overhyped warrior, with plenty of people who surpassed his skill, like Keiji Maeda and Miyamoto Musashi.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok well lets assume Achilles has a weapons upgrade and isn't using bronze, if he isn't using Bronze he will win.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 4, 2008)

reminds me of dynasty warriors .

do you know where there's a good site where i can read up on the ancient chinese wars, with Lu Bu and Guan Yu etc...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Wikipedia. lol.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 5, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> Tadakatsu Honda was an overhyped warrior, with plenty of people who surpassed his skill, like Keiji Maeda and Miyamoto Musashi.



puleeeeeeezE. 

put musashi in the battlefield as long as honda and lets see who gets killed first. 

his swords would be almost useless against the opposing calvary. 

and overhyped? well considering how lu bu didnt REALLY fight the 3 'brothers' because it was only 'romanticized', honda's "FEATS" are more impressive.

anyway, not to stray away from the topic, achilles still beats lu bu pretty badly.


----------



## Flamefang (Jan 5, 2008)

Since Achilles is pretty much an immortal everywhere except the heal... Ya... I wonder how that works though, is it like you can't damage his body or can he simply live no matter what. I think its the prior but i don't really know. 
On a side note, how would Leonidas fair against Lu Bu?


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that Leonidas far surpassed Lu Bu in terms of physical strength and what not. However, because Leonidas was born in 521 BC, weapons back then were kinda 'crappy'.

Lu Bu uses a halberd which has many advantages over the short sword/spear.
And halberd has many functions. 

So I think Lu Bu would win.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't underestimate weaponry based on the time period it's from.

 I've held a Spartan longsword and tested it on a target.

It cleaves with the same ferocity as the best modern swords.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 5, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Don't underestimate weaponry based on the time period it's from.
> 
> I've held a Spartan longsword and tested it on a target.
> 
> It cleaves with the same ferocity as the best modern swords.



Oh, no doubt about that. The only problem is when it hits armor or shields, and when the opponent is wearing iron...


----------

